# Easton Tempest II Carbon



## bbagdan (Aug 20, 2004)

Anyone using these yet?

They seem to be a much better value than Campy Boras or D&O Lightweights. I'm dubious of ZIpp 404s after reading the reviews and seeing firsthand how poorly they stand up to crashes. Reynolds seem to be flexy fliers, and the spinergys and carbones are too heavy. 

What did you pay for them? I've seen wild price differences online, from $1600 to $3000. 

I'd also be interested in the Bontrager XXX Lite Carbon Aero if anyone knows anything about these.


----------



## weiwentg (Feb 3, 2004)

bbagdan said:


> Anyone using these yet?
> 
> They seem to be a much better value than Campy Boras or D&O Lightweights. I'm dubious of ZIpp 404s after reading the reviews and seeing firsthand how poorly they stand up to crashes. Reynolds seem to be flexy fliers, and the spinergys and carbones are too heavy.
> 
> ...


the Tempest II carbons basically use Zipp 404 rims (Zipp isn't letting them use the dimpled rims yet). so, if 404s are fragile, then T2Cs will be just as fragile.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

bbagdan said:


> Anyone using these yet?
> 
> They seem to be a much better value than Campy Boras or D&O Lightweights. I'm dubious of ZIpp 404s after reading the reviews and seeing firsthand how poorly they stand up to crashes. Reynolds seem to be flexy fliers, and the spinergys and carbones are too heavy.
> 
> ...



Here you go:
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?postid=306314#poststop


I'm finishing up my carbontubie article here:
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?postid=298865#poststop


----------

